# Water Softener?



## frothhelmet (23 Oct 2013)

How do you suppose this water softener works?

Hard Water Regions of the UK

I have only heard of deionisation and reverse osmosis as water softening methods, and this appears to be neither...


----------



## Samuran (23 Oct 2013)

it says that it "Does not chemically soften water but does provide broadly similar benefits with no ongoing maintenance" 
So to me I don't think it'll help for fish...


----------



## Yo-han (23 Oct 2013)

Umzzz... With electricity, never heard of it. Hope someone else can explain. But at least it has a catchy name!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (23 Oct 2013)

Known as a plumber delight. They charge £60 + fitting. You get a box with flashing light and no change to water and plumber gets richer. Nice.

Even better at emptying your wallet...
Quantum Age Water 

Debunking
Additional Magnetic Water Softening Information | Filter Water Direct


----------



## DrRob (23 Oct 2013)

Basically, it's as likely to soften your water as the magnetic field driving your filter impeller is.


----------

